# Thinkpad trackpad not recognised

## wbecker

While I can use both it and the trackpoint happily, I can't find my trackpad on my R61 anywhere, eg look at my /proc/bus/input/devices below.

If I cat either /dev/input/mouse0 or /dev/input/mice or /dev/psaux I get input if I move either trackpoint or trackpad

My xorg.log says: "Touchpad no synaptics event device found". Is there something I havent installed properly? I set INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" in make.conf and ran emerge -uDN world, and it recompiled xorg-server, but thats it. Is there something else that needs to be compiled as well? (I have all the synaptics packages necessary to compile ksynaptics installed)

Thanks.

Here is some output:

cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=button_power/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event1

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab54

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3802078f840d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

Xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        Option         "StandbyTime" "5"

        Option         "SuspendTime" "20"

        Option         "OffTime"     "30"

        Option         "AIGLX"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "EmulateWheel" "on"

        Option      "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

        Option      "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option      "LeftEdge"      "1700"

    Option      "RightEdge"     "5300"

    Option      "TopEdge"       "1700"

    Option      "BottomEdge"    "4200"

    Option      "FingerLow"     "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"    "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"    "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"    "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.28"

    Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

    Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

    Option      "UseSHM"        "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        Option       "DPMS" "true"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "UseEvents"             "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel"           "true"

        Option      "NvAGP"                 "1"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

xorg.log:

```

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Option "EmulateWheel" "on"

(**) Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

(**) Option "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: EmulateWheel, EmulateWheelButton: 2, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 15 nodes)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) APM registered successfully

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Error: Unable to find DOS (Enable/Disable output switching)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     file path under /proc/acpi/video. NVIDIA X driver will not

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     be able to respond to  display change hotkey events.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(--) NVIDIA(0): No video decoder detected

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## Drone1

Do you have the kernel options,

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

set?

Did you run through thinkwiki to set up your R61?

----------

## wbecker

Yes and Yes. 

What does it mean when it says "Touchpad no synaptics event device found" Should the device in xorg.conf be pointing to an event instead of /dev/input/mouse0?

----------

## Drone1

Here's info from my T60P.

From /proc/bus/input/devices

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=81b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event4

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

```

and from xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

        Option      "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option      "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option      "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "0"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.05"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.20"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

#       Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

EndSection
```

Pulled that config from the forums or thinkwiki back in June~ of 06. Has always worked for me....

Try the 'Device' as the event.

----------

## wbecker

Thanks, I tried it with device=/dev/input/event4 and still no go.

I think the problem is that it isn't being recognised as a synaptics trackpad. I'm guessing I must have the kernel config broken some how but I don't know how.

Everything that should be enabled seems to be:

>>cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MOUSE

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set
```

I don't know why else it would be!

----------

## cord

Have the same problem. Did you solve it?

----------

## wbecker

No. I don't think this has a synaptics mousepad.

----------

## cord

I tried to install Kubuntu-7.10, and it recognize Touchpad as ALPS

```

# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f870d401 feffffdf ffefffff ffffffff ffffffff

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event3

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=7325

N: Name="AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event4

B: EV=f

B: KEY=420 0 670000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

B: ABS=1000003

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=button_power/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event6

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event7

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event8

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

```

but in gentoo...

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## lyhana8

Hi,

I got the same problem after kernel and xorg update, but mine was working with 

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev event keyboard mice mouse synaptics wacom"

```

Did you solve this problem ? How ?

thanks

----------

## wbecker

Mine isn't a synaptics so I don't think I can fool it into thinking it is.

----------

## lyhana8

How did you know it's not a synaptic device ?

/proc/bus/input/devices give this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000
> 
> N: Name="Power Button (FF)"
> ...

 

My touchpad seem to be recognise as a ImPS/2 Logitech (cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4616588.html#4616588)

----------

## wbecker

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_OpenSUSE_10.2_on_a_ThinkPad_R61#TouchPad

Apparently they are ALPS not synaptics on this model.

----------

## wbecker

Perhaps this thread may help you some:

http://www.nabble.com/R61-touchpad-not-recognized-in-Ubuntu-to13955813.html

----------

